

Introducing “Mozilla Webmaker:” helping the world make the web - mwilcox
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/05/22/introducing-mozilla-webmaker/

======
drostie
Okay, so apparently it's more of a community endeavour with existing tools
than a new tool that they've constructed for the purpose.

The original WorldWideWeb browser by Berners-Lee actually was able to edit
hypertext, although I'm not certain of the specifics. I've wondered a lot why
the Web grew up as an authoritarian network -- with DNS and such -- rather
than a peer-to-peer hypertext-trading network. The success of sites like
Wikipedia show that it's not because people simply don't remix other peoples'
content. I think it might have to do instead with the fact that non-server
computers are still unreliable and unreliably connected. When I go home from
work, my laptop changes IP addresses and is off-line for 20 minutes.

One crazy idea for a startup: create the infrastructure so that this isn't an
issue. The closest things I know of to a social hypertext site are Wikipedia
and Github's blog-and-gist systems, and they don't really solve the problem.
One crazy problem with the idea: I really don't see how you'd get a revenue
stream out of it.

------
jyrkesh
Is it just me, or can anyone else not find a single Summer Code Party event?
I'm in California, and I can't find any near any of the main metropolitan
hubs. Maybe the site just went up?

~~~
chibikiba
We have only been able to find 3 in the entire United States so I believe the
site is rather new. We're actually in the process of planning one of these
events (HackJam sized) for Syracuse, NY and hopefully others will follow soon.

------
stdclass
duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4011929>

